# tongue weight



## Oldgeek (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm guessing that my boat is balanced nicely on my trailer as I can lift the tongue with one hand and put it on the ball. That said, it seems to rattle on the hitch every time I hit some bumps. I'm guessing the tongue weight right now is about 50 lbs. What is ideal? How does it effect the handling? Thanks for any info you all might have.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 1, 2011)

Rule of thumb is 10% of the weight of your rig. That being said, mine is close to 180 lbs, probably higher than 10% :?


----------



## russ010 (Feb 1, 2011)

are you sure you have the right sized ball for the trailer? (and I'm not being a smart A either... just asking)


----------



## KMixson (Feb 1, 2011)

Put some grease on the ball.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 1, 2011)

There's a nut on the lower side of the coupling tighten it up.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 1, 2011)

I always like a little tongue heavy.Makes for a better tow.Yours is so light as you go down the road it bumps up & down.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 1, 2011)

russ010 said:


> are you sure you have the right sized ball for the trailer? (and I'm not being a smart A either... just asking)


 My first thought as well.



KMixson said:


> Put some grease on the ball.


 They make a special grease for this but i have found that about any will work. You will be suprised at the diifference it will make. It was like pulling a totally different trailer.



lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> There's a nut on the lower side of the coupling tighten it up.


This is also something that you need to check. I am not sure but seems like I remember seeing soemting about adjusting one. Maybe do a quick google search and find out more, but if it is really loose a little tightening couldn't hurt.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 2, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> There's a nut on the lower side of the coupling tighten it up.



do this too - but do it with it on the ball and have someone behind lifting and lowering the trailer tongue... that grease will be a big help too


----------



## Oldgeek (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep, the ball is the right size. (no harm asking the simple question first) The ball is dry so the grease may solve the problem. The boat was sitting about 6 inches back on the trailer so maybe when I get it up a bit it will help too. I may try to relocate the batteries closer to the front if that fails. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## clarkbre (Feb 3, 2011)

Oldgeek said:


> The boat was sitting about 6 inches back on the trailer so maybe when I get it up a bit it will help too. I may try to relocate the batteries closer to the front if that fails. Thanks for the feedback.



When setting up your trailer, in regards to tongue weight, think of the overall center of gravity of the boat, trailer, motor, and gear. The trailer is like a tripod with the tongue being one leg and the wheels being the other two. If the center of gravity is past the rear of the axle, it’s going to tip back. If it’s too far forward, you will have too much tongue weight.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 3, 2011)

It might even be tight to the hitch ball, but is so light the receiver is rattling around.


I think there is more to the boat/trailer combo being balanced than just tongue weight. The bass boat I had, had a 150 on the back, gas tank, and 3 batteries in the back, and very little weight up front.

It towed great.....Other boats I've had were much more tongue heavy and not problems there either.


----------

